# Which weeds do you tolerate? Or fight vigorously?



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I use pre-emergent in the spring. This spring I did one application of Weed B Gon CCO. I don't have many weeds and now I just pick them out when I notice them. I especially don't like violets and wood sorrell, violets because if they get big and seed, just one violet can propogate hundreds of violets, wood sorrell because it makes mats. Clover, I leave alone, as it seems to coexist peaceably with grass. There are other isolated weeds I leave, like some blackeyed Susans that have sprung up. If I found any crabgrass (haven't seen any except in the vegetable patch), that would get pulled immediately. Do you all have weeds you that you don't mind or that have to come out ASAP? Or do you treat all weeds equally as enemies? Which are tolerable, which are not?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

After a few years of pre-emergent, weeds are a rare occurrence in my lawn nowadays. I have not sprayed any post-emergent herbicide at all this spring. I typically nuke any weed I see immediately, but of special interest to me are Virginia Buttonweed and Bermuda(cool season forum - check) which can take over if left uncontrolled. Buttonweed more so than Bermuda.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I tolerate NO weed and fight them ALL vigorously!! They usually get a shot of Celsius or hand pulled. I do have some sedges popping up from the neighbors lawn so I may be purchasing some Certainty here soon to handle those.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Right now I'm letting the lawn thicken. So far that is taking care of the prickly lettuce on its own. A few grassy type weeds but I think I I'd them and they will be killed with normal crabgrass killer.

I was going to start spraying today but haven't had any time where the kids left me alone lol


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I spray the weeds about twice a year and use weed and feed twice a year, But only on spots with weeds.
So basicaly none. I don't tolerare weeds.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Everything gets hit in early spring. Nothing gets a pass. After that the focus is usually on Rounding up what the Tenacity & CCO didn't kill (mainly Triv and other cool season grasses that always manage to make it into my lawn). The only thing I don't mind too much is a little clover here and there. If I don't have a mix already loaded in one of the sprayers I will usually let small clover plants go. Eventually the KBG crowds it out anyway with more N apps.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> Everything gets hit in early spring. Nothing gets a pass. After that the focus is usually on Rounding up what the Tenacity & CCO didn't kill (mainly Triv and other cool season grasses that always manage to make it into my lawn). The only thing I don't mind too much is a little clover here and there. If I don't have a mix already loaded in one of the sprayers I will usually let small clover plants go. Eventually the KBG crowds it out anyway with more N apps.


They have CCO "Ready to spray" bottles now. That and the nutsedge killer RTS I keep around for "spot" spraying throughout the year. I know long term it costs more so I'll mix up the concentrate when I'm trying to kill large amounts but it's super convenient for the "I missed a spot and don't want to have leftover mixed chems" times!


----------

